# PSU Princess Noora Bint Abdul Rhaman University : foreign students??



## pleasehelp7 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi! i have some questions concerning PSU (Princess Noora University): 

first: *do you know if international students are accepted there* and more importantly* do they use English as a teaching method for these programs?* (is there a special section for foreigners or everyone, even saudis have to learn in english? )

I'm asking there since i dont speak arabic but want to go to riyadh (desperatly haha)

Plus i don't know* if saudi diplomas are validated in my home country* (middle east, tunisia) there is no information about how we could apply in the website and what is required (like the IELTS level )


Please this is* very important to me*, i really need help!! 
thx in advance


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

It is very difficult to get into Saudi Arabia,, you need a sponsor.
Just wanting to go to Saudi doesn't cut it.
I have no knowledge of college but I would expect it to be in Arabic.

Madien


----------



## pleasehelp7 (Feb 25, 2012)

La'a, i dont need a sponsor what are you talking about? I know already a lot about saudi arabia,i know i can go without sponsor.
Anyways i tried to pm a moderator who seems to know about PSU but cant find the fonction in the forum.... (ok i just read the rules of the forum.. i need to post 5 mess to pm right? )

So if md000 reads this , it would be gret if he could help ^^ of course i'll have to phone the uni, but only my father knows arabic and i wait for him to phone...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

pleasehelp7 said:


> La'a, i dont need a sponsor what are you talking about? I know already a lot about saudi arabia,i know i can go without sponsor.
> Anyways i tried to pm a moderator who seems to know about PSU but cant find the fonction in the forum.... (ok i just read the rules of the forum.. i need to post 5 mess to pm right? )
> 
> So if md000 reads this , it would be gret if he could help ^^ of course i'll have to phone the uni, but only my father knows arabic and i wait for him to phone...




Do you hold a KSA passport?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

pleasehelp7 said:


> La'a, i dont need a sponsor what are you talking about? I know already a lot about saudi arabia,i know i can go without sponsor.
> Anyways i tried to pm a moderator who seems to know about PSU but cant find the fonction in the forum.... (ok i just read the rules of the forum.. i need to post 5 mess to pm right? )
> 
> So if md000 reads this , it would be gret if he could help ^^ of course i'll have to phone the uni, but only my father knows arabic and i wait for him to phone...




would your college not be the sponsor?

I meant by needing a sponsor .. you just cant go.. visas are very restricted and more so if you are a female travelling alone.


----------



## pleasehelp7 (Feb 25, 2012)

yes i know it's hard, but i'm muslima and my father can come with me, but no i dont have a saudi passport...
well thx anyways.....


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 8, 2012)

pleasehelp7 said:


> yes i know it's hard, but i'm muslima and my father can come with me, but no i dont have a saudi passport...
> well thx anyways.....


Being Muslim doesn't help you that much. Many Muslims try to come and stay in Saudi Arabia, especially after Hajj and Umrah. Saudi Arabia is the cashbox of the Middle East. Saudi Arabia wants people to have a definite purpose for being in the country. Tourism is not one of the,. I do not know the position on student visas.

I believe PNU is primarily taught in Arabic. However, they do offer English classes. The new campus is beautiful and huge. They built a monorail to connect the dormitories to the main teaching buildings. It is near King Khalid Airport in Riyadh.


----------

